# How long from compote to blooming size



## Kawarthapine (Apr 16, 2015)

I just received some lovely seedlings in compote as part of a plant trade.

Can folks give me estimated time till plant maturity (1st bloom potential) for the following (presuming of course I do my part):

Paph, Callosum
Paph, Carolyn Butcher
Paph, Harold Koopowitz
Paph, malipoense
Paph, Paul Parks

My last paph hybrid with Rothschildianum took six years so I expect Harold Koopowitz to be at least five years. 

Any estimates would be appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2015)

2 years for the Parvis.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> 2 years for the Parvis.



About that for callosum too. But for all of them it does depend on the breeding as well as your conditions and skill. In a healthy breeding line, usually the more generations of selection and breeding the better, compared to wild collected parents.


----------



## Justin (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is the ideal i think...

Paph, Callosum *3 years*
Paph, Carolyn Butcher *3 years*
Paph, Harold Koopowitz - *8 years*
Paph, malipoense - *6 years?? someone please let me know i just got a flask!*
Paph, Paul Parks *8-10 years*

My last paph hybrid with Rothschildianum took six years so I expect Harold Koopowitz to be at least five years. *6 years is great!*


----------



## Trithor (Apr 18, 2015)

Very variable. As PMM has pointed out, it is very heavily influenced by breeding (as well as grow conditions). Callosum I have bloomed within 18 months from flask, but having said that I have others that are yet to bloom 4 years later. For me parvis , - never!
Good luck, a great selection you have there, looking forward to the blooming pics!


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 18, 2015)

Very variable and heavily depending on culture. I have had plants blooming after less than two years out of flask, e.g. A malipo flowered this winter after less than three years out of flask, most of its sibs will need six to eight probably. A hughe variation in other words. Generally I would expect some plants to bloom within three to four years, if culture is right. 
Addendum some plants have so specific and unknown requirements that their growth stall almost under any culture. E.g. Adductum.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 22, 2015)

it would be best to forget you have them (especially the HK and PP) ... so that when you find them budding, you will pleasantly surprised


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks gang.

I'm inherently impatient and not very experienced with seedling culture so your feedback helps.

BTW. I don't keep a clock and calendar in my grow rooms so I shall be philosophical about it and enjoy them every day and pleasantly surprised when the big days finally arrives.


----------



## troy (Mar 6, 2016)

You will notice from various changes you make what triggers growth, from each change hold it for 1 month to see and take note, I recently found constant air movement triggered tremendous growth with my sandy hybrids


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 6, 2016)

2 years for phrags, perhaps, Eric! lol

I agree with Justin's estimation and note that even that number is an "ideal".

The first two will likely to bloom earlier than others.
Things like HK and PP might take forever, with only lucky few to bloom early on.

I think malipoense might be the most variable. 
The two I have in bud ( first bloom) are about 4-5 years old.
Then I have one that is about the same but still less than 3 inch leaf span ( not just one leaf but from one end to the other end of the entire plant)
I'm thinking of throwing it away if I'm happy when these two in bud open up.
Probably a runt. Never grew larger in the last one year. 

Also, you didn't mention how old the compot is. 
Is it right out of flask or been around quite some time?
That should be taken into consideration too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 5, 2016)

In fairness I should point out my HK was a large seedling when bought it and only two flowers on 1st bloom about 5 1/3 yrs later so the plant was probably 7 to 8 years old.

With hindsight I should have cut off the stem as the plant took two years to bloom again and even then, only three poor flowers to show.


----------

